# Not much...But A LOT to me!



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay is now 6.5 months old. I cannot believe how time flies. I have not been here for a while as I did have the baby. Mandi is doing pretty well with the crying, etc...does get seem to like to get a mouth on the pacifiers though! Usually she just brings them to me, which is nice because that reminds me to wash them with an obscene regularity! LoL. 

We went away for a week and came back to a changed pup! Changed for the better. The woman she stayed with is, in my eyes, a moracle worker! Mandalay no longer stays crated at night. The downside to this is that my husband and I now share our bed with a 50 pound, 6 month old, growing, bed-hogging German Shepherd puppy who likes to stretch out and put her feet against one of us and her back against the other pushing us both to the outer limits of the bed at night. While I find this cute and amusing (I am way more tolerant of things that others do not find "cute" or "amusing" than he is, especially where the dog is concerned) my husband does not. I have been leaving Mandi out of the crate when I am gone for short periods during the day as well (an hour or so at most) and she has not eaten anything that she should not have. Just for kicks the other day, I let her go from 930am until 415pm witout taking her out and she made it!! I will be going back to work mid Sept and I would love to be able to not have to crate her again. We'll see. She also is not jumping as much on my older daughter and I have been working with my daughters friends to have them giving her treats when they come in to make her bark and jump less on them. In any case, I feel that I owe much of this progress to the woman that kept her and her dogs as I believe that being part of a pack, even for that one week, made this huge difference to Mandi...and to me!!

That's my brag...just that my puppy is behaving and I love it!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay I now share our bed with a 50 pound, 6 month old, growing, bed-hogging German Shepherd puppy who likes to stretch out and put her feet against one of us and her back against the other pushing us both to the outer limits of the bed at night.


Wait, I thought you said, "for the better". LOL!

My bed is off limits to the pups unless invited. And even when invited, they are schooled in the proper sleeping position, or they have to leave.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

For such a young puppy, you should be really proud! Those are not small feats for one so young. Congrats on the baby and congrats on Mandi's good behavior!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyMy bed is off limits to the pups unless invited. And even when invited, they are schooled in the proper sleeping position, or they have to leave.


How do you school the proper sleeping position? I gave up adjusting my sleeping positon for the dog so I just bought a king size bed when my 120 lb GSD was full grown. He had his side and I had mine!


----------

